# ecopico from ecoxotic - who has it??



## cansalt (Mar 9, 2011)

Has anyone seen the Ecopico 5 gallon from Ecoxotic? I would like to get one for my daughter. But the closest dealer is in Buffalo or Detroit. Does anyone know a GTA store that might carry the product or want to?


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

Very cool. I have a Fluval Edge and would never get rid of it, but this would be a welcomed addition! lol 

I'm heading over to the U.S. (Buffalo) at the end of April. Perhaps I will visit Markheim Tropical Fish there and see if they have them in stock...


----------



## cansalt (Mar 9, 2011)

This store seems to be the only dealer in Ontario, isn't he closer to you in London than the Buffalo store?

Sams Pampered Pets
616 Notre Dame St.
Belle River, Ontario N0R1A0


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

nope... still about 2 hours from London. But the fact that I'm heading to Niagara Falls for a weekend at the end of April and going shopping in the U.S. for a day (need parts for my Camaro), it makes sense to go there.


----------



## cansalt (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a mailbox at USAddresses and used to pick up parts for my Westfalia. Sold that rust bucket, I'd have to make a special trip :-( 
hey stop posting! your going to have more posts than me


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

lol you're brand new here too huh? 

I've always wanted a US address! Now I have a buddy who has a place in Salamanca, NY so I can have stuff shipped there and he'll bring it back. That doesn't work for livestock though. I also have a Nexus card so that makes it easy for me to cross the border  

Well if I go, I can always pick up an extra tank.... let me know!

By the way, I work in Toronto!


----------



## cansalt (Mar 9, 2011)

I might have to take you up on that offer. The tank is for my daughter, but I might be one aquarium short of a divorce in this house, so I have to think on it. I think I would order with 2 extra led strips.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

How much do these cost if you were to pick it up? $50? $60? $70? + tax?


----------

